# Where to track down specific guns?



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all,
Just wondering, it seems rather difficult to obtain a few guns I'm after...

What I mean is--most gun manufacturers don't sell directly from their site, and I've been into my local Gander Mountain, & other local sporting goods stores and if they don't carry it--where the heck can I get it? Many online gunsites happen to be out of the 3 models I'm trying to track down (and have been 'out of stock' for over a year)
And obviously regional gun shows are a crapshoot for what will show up on the vendors' tables

Any advice? Hopefully there's some amazing resource I just don't know about!
Point me in the right direction

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Most gunstores can order whatever you'd like. Especially dedicated gun stores (as opposed to big "outdoors" type stores).


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

If you tell us what 3 guns you are having trouble finding, I'm sure someone would be able to point you in the right direction. I was just recently looking for a gun and having trouble finding it, and within an hour I was told 4 different websites I never knew about that had the gun in stock. Try us!


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

The 3 I'm looking for are 

Auto Ordnance Thompson 1911C
Smith & Wesson model 150102 (its a 1911 nickle plated with black pearl grips)
Springfield Armory 1911 A-1 PX9152L Black Stainless Loaded Target

Not sure if the descriptions are 100% accurate
Also not sure if these are all still in production? Could they possibly still order them even if not currently being manufactured?

Also in the market for a Beretta Cougar 8045 Inox (which I know for sure is no longer made)
Thanks


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you searched on GunBroker.com or GunsAmerica.com?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Search classfied ads of forums that are dedicated to that specific gun maker.


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you tried Davidson's?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not to seem like a smarta$$, but: Google + shopping. 
Oh yeah, Gunbroker.


----------



## augiedog40 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Beretta Cougar 8045 INOX*

HowdyI'm looking for a Beretta Cougar 8045 INOX too...If you happen to find one PLEASE let me know. You can always hope that more than one are available...! Thanks, Bruce



Coldfire said:


> The 3 I'm looking for are
> 
> Auto Ordnance Thompson 1911C
> Smith & Wesson model 150102 (its a 1911 nickle plated with black pearl grips)
> ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 for GunBroker.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Gunbroker and my favorite... Armslist (used with great results).


----------

